# Dubai Marina Dog Ban



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm not sure how many have been following this but I notice more and more owners are ignoring this ban. 

For the most part the owners have been good at picking up after their dogs, but not always. And I have seen a lot of dogs peeing on the benches (yuck). We will see if the ban gets lifted (doubt it) or it becomes another law to ignore or actually enforced. 


Dubai Marina dog owners want ban reversed | GulfNews.com


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Seems that in our tower some dog owners aren't picking up in the lifts or on the parking ramps! Management have informed that if this continues then they will enforce the no pets rule in the building and give 30 days notice to all pet owners to remove them! They've been lenient with owners who's pets haven't created a nuisance. Makes it difficult for owners who aren't allowing their pets to defecate then pick up as they should!
Interestingly, when I spoke with a dog owner in the lift taking his hound for a walk, he had no idea about the dog ban in the Marina!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Dogs crap in the lifts? 

My god the marina really is a third world area.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Seems that in our tower some dog owners aren't picking up in the lifts or on the parking ramps!


So you think its the dogs doing it and not the owners ............


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> So you think its the dogs doing it and not the owners ............


Apparently from the management notice - it's dogs faeces, absolute filth......although I wouldn't appreciate being the building workers having to clean it up!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Dogs crap in the lifts?
> 
> My god the marina really is a third world area.


Or just lazy irresponsible owners..,,,


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BBmover said:


> Or just lazy irresponsible owners..,,,


I'm personally appalled at people who do not pick up after their dogs. It never fails to amaze me when I walk my boy at how many westerners just don't! In the UK, they would not behave in that way, so why is it different here? To a degree, I also understand about the peeing too. It's not like it rains to wash everything away. But, in the lifts, that's just plain disgusting and the owners are showing just how ignorant they are. The sad thing is that it's the minority who spoil it for the majority.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm personally appalled at people who do not pick up after their dogs. It never fails to amaze me when I walk my boy at how many westerners just don't! In the UK, they would not behave in that way, so why is it different here? To a degree, I also understand about the peeing too. It's not like it rains to wash everything away. But, in the lifts, that's just plain disgusting and the owners are showing just how ignorant they are. The sad thing is that it's the minority who spoil it for the majority.


Totally agree! Our best moment was the other week when we saw a guy walking his dog, after picking up dog poop in a plastic bag, tied bag and threw it on the area under construction - pure laziness to carry it to a bin or to deposit it at home! Our 6 year old said 'excuse me there's a bin to put that in' Needless to say the responsible comments made by a young child had zero effect to shame the individual into reversing his actions!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BBmover said:


> Totally agree! Our best moment was the other week when we saw a guy walking his dog, after picking up dog poop in a plastic bag, tied bag and threw it on the area under construction - pure laziness to carry it to a bin or to deposit it at home! Our 6 year old said 'excuse me there's a bin to put that in' Needless to say the responsible comments made by a young child had zero effect to shame the individual into reversing his actions!


Fabtastic! We've lost most of our street bins now because we have bins in our houses so I bring mine (well, not mine really hahaha!) home nowadays, whereas - previously - I could dispose of it en route. The worst of it is that most of what you see lying around is from fairly big dogs! I generally end up tip toeing through everything to clean up after the boy whose poos are quite minor in comparison!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't understand any owner who doesn't pick up after their dog. To be brutally honest Emaar can't actually do anything to enforce the ban, it's not a federal law, just one slapped up by the developer. If they had any sense at all, they'd have guys patrolling and fine owners who don't pick up or allow their dogs to be out of control.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> I don't understand any owner who doesn't pick up after their dog. To be brutally honest Emaar can't actually do anything to enforce the ban, it's not a federal law, just one slapped up by the developer. If they had any sense at all, they'd have guys patrolling and fine owners who don't pick up or allow their dogs to be out of control.


They own the block/area and are owned by the government, I'd suggest they can do what they want, in effect it's private land.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Apparently, Silverene in the Marina has just kicked off issuing the first of what I imagine will be a long list of buildings banning dogs immediately. This year has been bad enough in terms of animals needing homes. If this prevails throughout the Marina, the problem is going to be insurmountable.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Then you have all the maids walking the dogs and the maids are from cultures where dogs as pets aren't common. Cultural norms prevents them from saying no when told to walk a dog, but when out of sight they refuse to clean up after the dog. It's understandable. 

Emaar has been very generous with pet owners to date and even built a special dog park in the Greens, which is fantastic. But people really do need to stop abusing Emaar's generosity.

A good solution would be to seriously enforce the fines for letting dogs poop without cleaning up after them. Enough officers on the Marina promenade enforcing a 500 - 1,000 AED fine for a few weeks should do the trick.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> A good solution would be to seriously enforce the fines for letting dogs poop without cleaning up after them. Enough officers on the Marina promenade enforcing a 500 - 1,000 AED fine for a few weeks should do the trick.


And if it's the maid taking the dog for a walk. Then what? Not as if she can afford those fines is it?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I don't understand anyone that thinks the marina is a good place to have a dog!
Verging on abuse, in my book.

But then, I'm a country boy.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> They own the block/area and are owned by the government, I'd suggest they can do what they want, in effect it's private land.


No, they really can't. I live in a DPG development - which are ALL 'no pet' communities. Yet, everyone has pets. There's a guy who has 3 rotties in an apartment - it's illegal to have that breed of dog in an apartment. The police and the municipality have been round twice, he's been given a fine, but that's it. Unless a dog is aggressive and attacks someone, or the landlord kicks you out for breach of contract, there honestly is little they can do.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

vantage said:


> I don't understand anyone that thinks the marina is a good place to have a dog!
> Verging on abuse, in my book.
> 
> But then, I'm a country boy.


Why? Plenty of cosmopolitan cities around the globe are pet friendly with people having dogs in apartments. So long as they get the necessary exercise, there really is no issue.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Why? Plenty of cosmopolitan cities around the globe are pet friendly with people having dogs in apartments. So long as they get the necessary exercise, there really is no issue.


Just me. Grew up on a farm, and always lived in the country. Doors open all day.
I don't see a place for dogs ( or cats ) in a high rise environment.

When you have to put a dog in a car, drive it for miles to get decent exercise, that's not on, for me. 
A walk round the block, on concrete, is not up to the job.

It's a personal opinion.

The Americans still believe declawing cars, for the benefit of their furniture, and to prevent any hope of a normal outside life is a sensible practice.
Fortunately illegal in the UK.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Also even if you pick up their mess from a pavement, there is still residue left, I agree on the full ban of dogs. Unless you have a large Villa with plenty of space to allow your dog to run, don't get one. it's unfair to the dog and to everyone else living in the marina (not exclusively marina). You're selfish people without a real care for either a) the dog, or b) your neighbours.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> No, they really can't. I live in a DPG development - which are ALL 'no pet' communities. Yet, everyone has pets. There's a guy who has 3 rotties in an apartment - it's illegal to have that breed of dog in an apartment. The police and the municipality have been round twice, he's been given a fine, but that's it. Unless a dog is aggressive and attacks someone, or the landlord kicks you out for breach of contract, there honestly is little they can do.


I live in the Torch, an Emaar property, it also has a ban on pets. Didn't stop one owner though, there was a notice in the elevator a few weeks ago reminding us of the ban because a cat fell from a "high floor" and splattered on the pool deck.


----------

